# Where best to learn about the basics



## PotterWatch (Feb 5, 2012)

We have had a few people ask us if we would consider raising sheep and selling lamb.  I don't know anything about sheep other than they need different minerals than goats and they seem to be a little more staid than goats.  We have about 7 acres of good pasture we could rotate some sheep around.  

What kind of fencing should we get (it is just cattle fencing now)?  Would electric work?  

What would be a good number to keep on 7 acres if we want to maintain the pasture?  

There is supposed to be someone not too far from here who breeds St. Croix.  What do you think of that breed?  We need to be able to raise them organically so we want a breed that is hardy and parasite resistant.  

How often do you recommend breeding?  I read last night that St. Croix ewes can be bred back two months after lambing but that seems like an awfully short time.

Any sites or books you recommend?


Thanks!


----------



## SheepGirl (Feb 5, 2012)

1. What do you mean by cattle fencing? Field fence? Barbed wire?

2. I don't know where you're located, but the University of MD suggests in the Mid-Atlantic region you can keep 1 animal unit (or 1,000 lbs of livestock/5-10 sheep) per acre.

3. I've never worked with St. Croix but here is information on the breed: http://www.sheepusa.org/St._Croix

4. Normally sheep are bred once per year. But some people breed their sheep on an "accelerated lambing" schedule, so they can have lambs on the ground out of the same ewe every 6, 7, or 8 months.

5. http://sheep101.info/201 and as for books, I like The Sheep Book, Storey's Guide to Raising Sheep, and SID: Sheep Industry Handbook (the "official" sheep book--published by the American Sheep Industry).


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 5, 2012)

Not only read about them, go visit some sheep farms. No matter what the animal, they will need care. They do get sick, they do get parasites and can have problems with lambing. Make sure you even like them. If you don't like the animal, you aren't going to want to care for them. If you decide to get sheep, do it because you like the animal, not because other people think you should. Animals, no matter what kind, take money and effort to care for and you really need to like taking care of them. Especially when weather is bad or you are sick or busy and still have to go out and care for them.


----------



## PotterWatch (Feb 5, 2012)

I have been around sheep enough to know that I like them well enough, just not as much as goats.  I would have no problem taking care of them and doing what needs to be done, even during tough times.  We do stuff like that on the farm already.  

Our fencing is about half barbed wire, and half five-strand iron fencing (like high-tensile wire fence that has five strands, only this is more like rebar than wire).  The barbed wire  runs along the back and west side of the pasture while the iron fence is along the front (north), and east side.  Definitely not something I would expect to keep sheep enclosed.

Thanks for the recommendations on reading material!


----------



## nsanywhere (Mar 12, 2012)

I would recommend going to a sheep show for sure! I went to Maryland Sheep and Wool last year - it was amazing! 40+ breeds on show, barn after barn of animals, lots of different breeders (so I found the price and location I wanted). Everyone was really helpful and willing to talk, share info, etc.

I went in looking at 3 breeds, came out educated and settled on a different breed. It was a great experience - highly recommend it.

I raise wool breeds, so MD show was perfect for me, but you can also search the internet for all kinds of sheep shows.

The MD show is May 5-6 this year:  http://www.sheepandwool.org/

I also second Sheep101 site. And talk to everyone. Search out local sheep farms (search online, call local farm vets, etc.) and go talk to them. Nothing is better than talking to actual people who are doing it, seeing their set up in person, etc.

Good luck!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 12, 2012)

Hey Sheepgirl, where did you read that UM suggests 1 au/ac?  That's a lot higher than what NRCS recommends, and I would hope the two would be accurate.  It's actually suggested now to keep only 4-5 sheep per acre, or 1 au/1.5 acres bare minimum.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 12, 2012)

Here's an exerpt from the Virginia Cooperative Extension publication Sheep Grazing Management :



> Past experiences on the farm help provide a benchmark for stocking rate. However, for farms where there is no history of stocking rate, information may be obtained from the USDA Soil Conservation Service which lists soil types on the farm and guidelines for stocking rates described on an animal unit (AU) basis. One AU is equivalent to a 1000 lb non-lactating cow, and represents the consumption of approximately 25 lb of dry matter per day. The animal unit equivalent (AUE) for sheep is 0.2 or, put more simply, 5 ewes are equivalent to one AU. The AUE for a ewe and her lambs is 0.3. Stocking rate is often listed in animal unit months (AUM), or the amount of forage intake of one AU for 30 days. The stocking rate per acre on an annual basis for permanent pasture with a soil classification of 6 AUMS would be 6 AUMS divided by 12 months or 0.5 AU/acre/year (2.5 ewes). *For most typical cool season permanent pastures in Virginia, a stocking rate of 2 to 3 ewes per acre can be used as a starting point. With attention to management and the use of controlled grazing, stocking rates of 5 to 6 ewes per acre are attainable.*


It really varies so much though, on location, management style, forage type, etc.


----------



## SheepGirl (Mar 12, 2012)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> Hey Sheepgirl, where did you read that UM suggests 1 au/ac?  That's a lot higher than what NRCS recommends, and I would hope the two would be accurate.  It's actually suggested now to keep only 4-5 sheep per acre, or 1 au/1.5 acres bare minimum.


It is a publication, FS-720...it says it on the fourth page, right above Table 1. But now that I'm reading it more carefully, it does say _most_ areas of the mid atlantic region and adjustments should be made based on pasture productivity.


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Mar 13, 2012)

> What kind of fencing should we get (it is just cattle fencing now)?  Would electric work?


Electric does work although if really scared I have seen one jump through it. Rare happening. Our rams we keep behind woven wire or Hi-Tensile as I would not trust them not to jump/push through a couple rows of electric.



> What would be a good number to keep on 7 acres if we want to maintain the pasture?


You would want to divide it up so that you could rotate the sheep through it to allow the grass to have a break & regrow. It is impossible to tell you how many you can put per acre not knowing the type of land you have but I would start with a few, see ho wit goes for a year & add more if your land can sustain them.



> There is supposed to be someone not too far from here who breeds St. Croix.  What do you think of that breed?  We need to be able to raise them organically so we want a breed that is hardy and parasite resistant.


The St. Croix are fantastic  (Yes you've guessed it, we raise St. Croix!) One of the main advantages apart from being hardy & somewhat parasite resistant is that they are hair sheep so do not require any shearing. They are polled which is another advantage. 



> How often do you recommend breeding?  I read last night that St. Croix ewes can be bred back two months after lambing but that seems like an awfully short time.


Most sheep breeds are seasonal breeders breeding in the Fall. The St. Croix sheep can lamb every 8 mths giving you 3 lamb crops in 2 years. They breed in all temperatures.



> Any sites or books you recommend?


Check our breeder's websites - ask lots of questions & visit some farms that breed the sheep you are looking for. 

Liz


----------



## nomad (Mar 14, 2012)

> What kind of fencing should we get (it is just cattle fencing now)?  Would electric work?


We have used electric wire combined with barbed wire.  We have also used woven wire.  The type of fencing that works best for us is portable electric netting.



> What would be a good number to keep on 7 acres if we want to maintain the pasture?


This is trial and error for your land.   We use high density grazing (500,000lbs/acre) under holistic management on our land.  We never feed grain---these animals are 100% pasture raised.



> There is supposed to be someone not too far from here who breeds St. Croix.  What do you think of that breed?  We need to be able to raise them organically so we want a breed that is hardy and parasite resistant.


We raised 2 types of wool sheep and three types of hair sheep--one type being St. Croix.   We feel all breeds of sheep are the same parasite resistant when healthy.  Health is the number concern on our farm.



> How often do you recommend breeding?


We breed the sheep according to their health.   She may be able to physically be bred every 8 months but we study each animal to determine if her health is top notch for breeding and growing a fetus.   We use this statement as our guide----All things are permissible but not beneficial.

I hope you enjoy your journey in finding the answers that work best for you.  I know it was an enjoyable journey for us to find the above answers.


----------

